# Sexing Orchid mantid nymph



## chinomathboy (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking for the link for sexing orchid mantid nymphs. Anyone knows? I couldn't find it anywhere... Thanks.


----------



## hortus (Nov 17, 2005)

tried search??

otherwize i dunno


----------



## Samzo (Nov 17, 2005)

I dunno bout link but males are tiny and females arnt. When the males molt they barely grow but when the female molts she grows like a normal mantis


----------



## chinomathboy (Nov 17, 2005)

If you haven't been to that link, you won't know what I am talking about. It has info on sexing L1/L2 nymphs by looking at the end section of the abdomen, because at that stage, it's still too small to count the segments. The caresheet on mantiskingdom mention it, but doesn't have the link... Perhaps it's offline...


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 18, 2005)

> I dunno bout link but males are tiny and females arnt.


how early in their life is this noticeable? i have 3 i bought as small nymph they have all shed once with me and when received were white not the little devils red things so i presume they had at least the one shed before the came to me

in my opinion all 3 look the same size will it be too early to tell?


----------



## Samzo (Dec 5, 2005)

Well usually every time a male sheds it will hardly be noticable as it won't grow much but the female like most mantis will grow alot bigger with every shed.


----------



## francisco (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello Guys,

Evan from the Old Total Mantis, if I am not mistaken used to have a link on his Careshhet for H coronatus. I could not find it either.

Perhaps Deshawn Could help us finding the link.

Males H coronatus will not gro much they will just molt to like 1/2 inch or so, but you should be able to see the budwings. Nymphs that definatelly grow bigger than 1/2-1 inch are going to be females.

Are you in the States?

thanks

FT.


----------



## chinomathboy (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes, I am in MD, US. I did email Deshawn about the link, but no answer... I guess it's been taken off...

My subadult female finally molt into a beautiful adult female yesterday. My subadult male will molt within a week or so. Hopefully everything will go well!


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 6, 2005)

If Deshawn replies with the information, even if the link isn't taken off, maybe it should be posted here for reference. That way we can all find it by doing a search on the forum!


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 6, 2005)

I still have all of the Total Mantis files as well as the coronatus sexing pages. I will upload them today.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok you guys. For your viewing pleasure I have uploaded the whole totalmantis website. I have not checked it over for dead links or anything, so if it doesnt work... well... deal with it :!:

You can view it at http://www.mantisphotos.com

The coronatus sexing page can be found at http://www.mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htm

Enjoy! It is a great site. Evan really did a great job on it before moving on to other hobbies.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the website DeShawn. I didn't realize he was staying in Houston.... is too bad that he left this hobby.


----------



## Ian (Dec 7, 2005)

Evan was a legend...


----------

